# Unterschied: No-Name Desktop Hardware  und Server



## port29 (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

einer meiner Kunden hat sich einen dedicated Server geholt, den ich für ihn eingerichtet habe. Doch die Performance des Servers ist unter aller Sau, wenn man die Komponenten z.B. mit anderer Hardware vergleicht.
Beispiel: Ich setze ausschließlich auf Sun Hardware, im RZ habe ich eine vergleichbare Kiste stehen, es ist ein rund 1,5 Jahre alter Sun Fire X4150 Server mit 8GB DDR2 RAM und 4 x X5355 (2,66GHz). Die gemietete Kiste ist eine i7-920 und hat ebenfalls 4x2,66GHz sowie 8GB DDR3 RAM. 

Bei der gemieteten Kiste merkt man den Geschwindigkeitunterschied ganz deutlich. Ich habe mal die gleiche Anwendung (reines Rechnen) auf beiden Kisten laufen lassen, der Sun Server mit schwächeren Komponenten war rund 10% schneller, als der moderne i7. Kann es tatsächlich daran liegen, dass Sun Qualitätshardware verbaut und die Komponenten aufeinander abgestimmt hat?


----------



## fluessig (17. Juli 2010)

Also eigentlich sind die beiden CPUs recht nah beieinander. 
Xeon: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?spec=SL9YM
i7 920: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=37147

Persönlich kann ich den folgenden Vergleich bieten:
Q6600: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=29765
i7 860: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=41316

Diese Prozessoren sind technisch ziemlich ähnlich den beiden oberen und ich habe sie beide auf Desktoprechnern konfiguriert. Der i7 ist ca. 30% schneller bei einem Rechentest für den einzelnen Core. Wenn der i7 sein Hyperthreading ausreizen darf sieht der Q6600 kein Land mehr. 

Rein von den CPUs sollte die Bilanz also für den i7 920 sein. 

Bei deiner Rechnung sagst du, dass nur 10% Unterschied seien - das ist normalerweise zu vernachlässigen und kaum spürbar, also vermute ich, dass du den deutlichen Unterschied woanders merkst. Am stärksten bremst wohl in jedem System noch die Festplatte. Auf der Sun/Oracle Seite wird das von dir genannte System als mit bis zu 4x32 GB SSDs angeführt. Wenn bei dem i7920 System nur eine einzelne Festplatte mit 7200 RPM verbaut ist, würde das wahnsinnig viel erklären.

Ein paar mehr Infos zu den von dir verglichenen Systemen wären schon notwendig, um noch mehr zu sagen. 
Über welche Festplatten reden wir? 
Taugt das Mainboard des i7 irgendwas? (sollte allerdings nicht zu viel ausmachen)
Welche Betriebssysteme laufen?
Wie funktioniert dein Test genauer?

Gruß
fluessig


----------



## port29 (18. Juli 2010)

Also gemerkt habe ich es an der "allgemeinen" Performance der Kiste. Der Sun reagiert einfach schneller. Aber die Hardware des Servers ist nicht ohne, in der Kiste stecken 5 SAS Platten mit 10.000 RPM als Raid6 Verbund an einem HW Raid Controller mit 256MB Speicher. Bei der anderen Kiste ist es ein SW Raid1. Preislich kostet der Sun rund das 5-6 Fache der einfachen Desktop Hardware im i7 Server. Mainboard ist übrigens irgendein MSI Teil.

Zu dem Test kann ich dir sicherlich genaue angaben machen. Der "Test"  ist ein aus der Realität gegriffenes Problem der Bildverarbeitung. Ich habe Bilder (bereits im Speicher in Form einer Matrix) liegen und mit den Bildern wird gerechnet. Man entnimmt nach einem bestimmten Muster Informationen aus dem Bild und gibt diese 64 Rechen-Threads zum Verarbeiten. Wenn alle Threads fertig sind, werden alle Informationen in einem Thread wieder zusammengefügt. Dann wird entschieden, ob das Bild fertig ist oder nicht. Wenn es fertig ist, fährt das Programm mit einem anderen Bild fort. Dieser Test dauert etwa 2 Stunden. Bei dem Test spielt aber die Festplatte keine Rolle, da alle Daten bereits im Arbeitsspeicher vorliegen. Ich habe bei dem Test eigentlich erwartet, dass der i7 Server deutlich schneller sein wird, als der Sun. Denn die CPU ist ja eine ganz neue.

OS ist Linux, 2.6.31 auf dem Sun und 2.6.33 auf dem i7, die Kernel sind in etwa gleich gebaut worden, mit kleinen Anpassungen an die Hardware.


----------



## fluessig (18. Juli 2010)

Achso, was mir jetzt erst kommt: der core i7 9XX ist eigentlich für den triple channel Betrieb ausgelegt. Ich weiss nicht wieviel Performance da verpufft, aber eigentlich sollte der entweder 3, 6, oder 12 GB RAM haben und nicht 8.


----------

